# Best D-Worming products



## KonaYiPark (Aug 17, 2006)

If you have any recommendations of any over-the-counter deworming products, that would be wonderful. Or should I not go this route and get my dog dewormed twice during a 2 week span at the Vet? Thanks.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

We have always wormed all our dogs using over the counter products and they work very well. We usually go to Tractor Supply or Southern States and purchase them. I'm not sure where you are from or if you have either one of those stores, but that's where we go. I personally feel that it is cheaper and just as effective as the stuff the vet has. We have never taken any dogs to the vet to be wormed.


----------



## KonaYiPark (Aug 17, 2006)

Any brand names in particular? I'm in Southern California. Thanks.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

I have found OTC dewormers to be useless. 

For a good all-around Rx dewormer, use Drontal. It can be purchased online *without* an Rx from Australia at click here ---> Search Results : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets

You have to go thru the pages to find the right dosage and amount of pills that you want. You should still have your dog's stool checked yearly to rule out anything else, as well.

Edited to add that with Drontal it is ONE treatment, and if necessary ONE treatment 2 weeks following. Generally speaking, OTC's aren't going to kill all of the parasites that Drontal will (you'd have to purchase several), AND you will usually have to give multiple doses over several days.


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't remember off the top of my head which brand it that we buy. I'd have to look. But I do know in my experience they have worked very well and just as effective as the vet's.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I use Pyrantel Pamoate Suspension. Humans can also take this wormer.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

luv4gsds said:


> I use Pyrantel Pamoate Suspension. Humans can also take this wormer.


This is not effective against either tapeworms or whipworms.

DRONTAL is the ONLY medication that does the following:

*Information about Drontal® Products*

*Drontal® products are the broadest spectrum dewormers available for your pets. They eliminate all common intestinal worms that may be present in your cat or dog.* Intestinal worms are potentially harmful to cats and dogs.
Drontal Plus for dogs eradicates _all common canine intestinal worms_ such as hookworms, roundworms, whipworms and tapeworms. This dewormer product can be used safely on puppies from three weeks of age and 2lbs in weight.
Drontal for cats removes _all common feline intestinal parasites_ including hookworms, roundworms, whipworms and tapeworms. This wormer can be used on kittens from one month of age and 1.5lbs bodyweight.
_A single dose of Drontal or Drontal Plus is effective in treating all these internal parasites._ And the user-friendly taste tab formulation makes the dosing task simpler. The use of this intestinal worm medication does not require fasting prior to, or after administration.

Edited to add that I am crazy about this medication - in the past 2 years working with greyhound rescue and approximately 250 dogs straight from the track - we have not had ONE incidence where a dog had worms after being adopted (we do check up on all dogs adopted out and reimburse if necessary). We give ONE single treatment to each dog when they come off the truck and that is it. Prior to using this medication, and about the same number of dogs, there was about a dozen reported cases.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

No it doesn't but I used Drontal once and one of my shepherds had a bad reaction to it so I didn't use it any more.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

luv4gsds said:


> No it doesn't but I used Drontal once and one of my shepherds had a bad reaction to it so I didn't use it any more.


That's a shame - from what I have read it is very rare, but as with all medications some animals may have reactions. Even to OTC meds. Drontal has the pyrantel in it that you use, so he must have been a reaction to Febantel or Praziquantel. Did your vet say?


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll have to look into her health file but I think it was praziquantel.


----------



## doghaireverywhere (Aug 9, 2006)

Keep in mind that you should have a proper fecal check done at your vets to determine what worms may be present. Fecals don't always show up results but coccidia isn't treated by either strongid, panacur or Drontal so it's best to know what you're dealing with. After deworming, poopie scoop after the pup for a few weeks to help prevent reinfestation. Hope this helps.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

Coccidia isn't a worm it is how ever a internal parasites. The only way to over come coccidia is with a good immune system and medication called coccidiostats.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

doghaireverywhere said:


> Keep in mind that you should have a proper fecal check done at your vets to determine what worms may be present. Fecals don't always show up results but coccidia isn't treated by either strongid, panacur or Drontal so it's best to know what you're dealing with. After deworming, poopie scoop after the pup for a few weeks to help prevent reinfestation. Hope this helps.


Yes, I did recommend this in my first post.


----------

